# No contact, not sure what to do when I miss him



## mrschef16 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My husband/best friend left on the 18th for "space". Though he said he did not want any contact, with the holidays we've been in contact. Now that they have come and gone, the contact has stopped. It's only been about 48hrs since we last had contact but when someone is in your life for 7 years every day, 48 hours seems like a lifetime. I miss his voice, I miss his face... I miss my best friend. 

I just want him to come home so obviously I'm respecting his wishes... no calls, no emails no texts. I have plenty of friends to keep me busy and my family is such a great support system but I want him. Not sure what to do with myself when I want to pick up the phone and call or text him. I never thought I wouldn't be able to.

What do you guys do when he/she is the only one a the moment you want to talk to, but can't.

Thanks.....


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Get busy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrschef16 (Dec 27, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> Get busy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Running out of stuff to do


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Join clubs, gym, read,hobby time, clean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrschef16 (Dec 27, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> Join clubs, gym, read,hobby time, clean
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Check to all of the above ..... I think the biggest issue is at night before bed. Just wish the urge to talk to him would go away


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

That is the hardest time of the day. I have learned to tell myself not to think about the situation at that time. Thinking about it will not solve anything, unfortunately. Trust me a lot of us are going through this right now. For me at first one day was tough with no contact. Now I am up to about 2 weeks at a time 'till I freak out and make contact. I can tell you I never feel better after contact, yet I still do it sometimes just to know she is out there somewhere. I am truly sorry that you are going through this. The urge will not go away soon if you are still in love with him. I am now 8 months into it and it is still there. But you and I will be ok someday. If you are feeling really lonely post something on here and you will get some responses quickly and it will help, I promise. Oh and getting busy does help.


----------

